# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Bijenpollen of propolis geven extra energie, vitaliteit en gezondheid

## FRANCOIS580

Moeder natuur is onze beste geneesheer. Tal van natuurproducten stellen ons in staat onze weerstand te verhogen waardoor heel wat aandoeningen kunnen voorkomen worden of de symptomen ervan tenminste verzacht. Bijenpollen of propolis zijn zo’n puur natuurproduct, een uniek geschenk van moeder natuur. Wat zijn bijenpollen precies en welk gunstig effect hebben ze op onze gezondheid?

Het genezend effect van bijenpollen of propolis was lange tijd omstreden. Velen beschouwden deze stof als iets mysterisch. Daar kwam de laatste jaren gelukkig verandering in. Wetenschappers geraken meer en meer overtuigd van hun genezende en helende werking, waardoor pollen in geen enkel medicijnkast mogen ontbreken. Bijenpollen zijn dan ook een groot geschenk van moeder natuur dat ons jeugd, vitaliteit en gezondheid bied.

*Puur natuur*
Bijenpollen zijn puur natuur en worden gemaakt uit stuifmeel, een fijn poeder en het mannelijke bestanddeel van bloemen. Het bijenvolkje verzamelt dit stuifmeel uit planten en bloemen, voegen er nectar of honing aan toe en slagen dit mengsel op in hun korven. Stuifmeel, nectar en honing vormen fijne korrels, de pollen. Deze pollen worden uiteindelijk verzameld door de bijenboer, de imker. Daarvoor gebruikt hij een speciale zeef aan de ingang van iedere bijenkorf waardoor de pollen als het ware van de pootjes van de bijen worden gezeefd.

*Onmisbaar*
Deze bijenpollen zijn onmisbaar. In de eerste plaats voor de bijen zelf, maar ook voor de natuur en even goed voor onze gezondheid. Zonder bijenpollen kunnen bomen, planten en bloemen immers onmogelijk overleven. Pollen zijn immers een bijzonder vruchtbare stof, échte vitaminebommen voor zowel planten, bloemen, bomen, bijen als voor ons. Pollen zijn het belangrijkste opbouwvoedsel voor de bijen én voor hun koningin. Ze verhogen de weerstand van de bijen waardoor ze in staat zijn te overleven. Pollen geven de bijen extra kracht om hun koningin te beschermen.

*Gezonde voedingsstoffen*
Pollen zijn ook voor ons bijzonder geneeskrachtig. Ze zitten boordevol gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten maar ook alle bekende enzymen, co- enzymen, plantenvetzuren, koolhydraten, proteïnen en aminozuren zijn rijkelijk aanwezig in pollen.

*Bijenpollen bevatten:*

• *Zestien vitaminen:* in totaal leveren bijenpollen maar liefst zestien verschillende vitaminen (A, B- complex, C, D en E).
• *Mineralen:* selenium, calcium, en magnesium.

Al deze voedende en genezende bestanddelen zijn bijzonder goed verteerbaar en worden door ons lichaam gemakkelijk opgenomen.

*Tegen depressie*
Bijenpollen zijn dus niet alleen onmisbaar voor het bijenvolkje en de natuur, maar zeker ook voor onze gezondheid. Ze hebben inderdaad een gunstige invloed op heel wat aandoeningen. Zo werken ze positief op angst, stress en depressie. Pollen zorgen voor een oppepper wanneer je je futloos en moe voelt.

Ze zorgen voor een positieve ingesteldheid en ondersteunen je in de strijd tegen een depressie. Ze versterken een verzwakt immuunsysteem. Ze zijn immers rijk aan ribonucleïnezuur (RNA) en desoxyribonucleïnezuur of DNA die je immuunsysteem stimuleren, de groei, het herstel en de vernieuwing van je lichaamscellen bevorderen en ons verouderingsproces vertragen. Tal van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden aan dat bijenpollen ook je.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

In welke producten zitten bijenpollen?

----------

